# Liberty Science Center Open 2015



## Bob (Aug 19, 2015)

This will be the 6th annual competition at LSC.

Saturday, December 19, 2015

Registration: $20 flat fee (must be paid on PayPal). Limit: 120 competitors. No walk-ins accepted.

Competitors receive free admission to the science center.
Guests receive $3 off admission.

Events:
2x2
3x3
OH
BLD
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> YESSSSSSSS



eek a little far for me... have fun tho!


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> eek a little far for me... have fun tho!


That's fine. One Kian is enough for me to deal with anyway.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob said:


> That's fine. One Kian is enough for me to deal with anyway.



Kian jokes ftw xD


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2015)

When?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob said:


> That's fine. One Kian is enough for me to deal with anyway.



Haha! I love it!



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Kian jokes ftw xD



We're that famous eh Barry?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> When?



TBA later in OP. You attending?


----------



## NeilH (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob said:


> That's fine. One Kian is enough for me to deal with anyway.



who is the other kian?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

NeilH said:


> who is the other kian?



Kian Barry, the delegate. aka the important one. 


(unless by who is the other one you mean me)


----------



## NeilH (Aug 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Kian Barry, the delegate. aka the important one.
> 
> 
> (unless by who is the other one you mean me)



oohhhh. Yes, by other Kian i mean Kian Barry, not you.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll see if I can make this one  it honestly depends on the date for me. Thank you Bob for organizing this and all other lsc competitions!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> TBA later in OP. You attending?



Depends on the date. If it conflicts with finals or other competitions (with better events lists,) I won't be able to go. Barring that, I'll probably make it.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 19, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS PYRAMINX THANK YOU BOB THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

wat this was so unexpected

I was just working on organizing a competition and this happens...


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmmm...I might be allow to come even though no sqwan.

Gotta improve my sum of ranks ya know


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> wat this was so unexpected
> 
> I was just working on organizing a competition and this happens...



Rip two comps for Adam


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Rip two comps for Adam



I'll probably have to move the date of the one I was planning later now.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I'll probably have to move the date of the one I was planning later now.



Why? You can never have too many comps...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2015)

You're such a tease, Bob.


/me refreshes http://union.cubingusa.com/libertyscience2015/


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't want these two comps happening like a week apart or anything haha


----------



## richardye1 (Aug 19, 2015)

yesss two comps, time to break my horrible 18 avg


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2015)

Hopefully I can make this even though I'll be at school in Maryland. Would hate to miss an LSC comp!


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> You're such a tease, Bob.
> 
> 
> /me refreshes http://union.cubingusa.com/libertyscience2015/



Whoa. I just found out I'm an admin of this page. Interesting.

Also, holy crap another Kian who is not that far away. Given his last name, though, I think his is probably the Persian version of the name and is pronounced "Key-on" instead of "Key-in" like my name of Gaelic origin.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> Whoa. I just found out I'm an admin of this page. Interesting.
> 
> Also, holy crap another Kian who is not that far away. Given his last name, though, I think his is probably the Persian version of the name and is pronounced "Key-on" instead of "Key-in" like my name of Gaelic origin.



smart man!


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> smart man!



I never met another person who spelled his name "Kian" until I went to college and, remarkably, two doors down from me was a "Kian" who was Iranian-American. 

I have still never met someone who spells and pronounces his name like me, though I do know they exist.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> I never met another person who spelled his name "Kian" until I went to college and, remarkably, two doors down from me was a "Kian" who was Iranian-American.
> 
> I have still never met someone who spells and pronounces his name like me, though I do know they exist.



I know like 4 other Kians. They are all family friends lol.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> I never met another person who spelled his name "Kian" until I went to college and, remarkably, two doors down from me was a "Kian" who was Iranian-American.
> 
> I have still never met someone who spells and pronounces his name like me, though I do know they exist.



I know an Iranian-American Kian too! eyyy


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

wait can we please name this Not US Nationals 2014 2015?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> wait can we please name this Not US Nationals 2014 2015?



Brilliant. Or maybe: Feliks Probably Isn't Coming This Time Open 2015

Unless Feliks does come, of course, haha.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> Whoa. I just found out I'm an admin of this page. Interesting.



Yup, it's because you can deploy CubingUSA sites, you can see not-yet-public competitions.


----------



## Bob (Aug 20, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yup, it's because you can deploy CubingUSA sites, you can see not-yet-public competitions.


I didn't know that.


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob said:


> I didn't know that.



Had no idea, either. Interesting.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2015)

when I make a competition it will be called ALL CAPS 2016 (don't steal that name even if it is 2015)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess I'll show up


----------



## NJ Cuber (Oct 25, 2015)

Around when will this competition be announced on the WCA page? Also, any clue as to when this competition will take place?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 25, 2015)

NJ Cuber said:


> Around when will this competition be announced on the WCA page? Also, any clue as to when this competition will take place?



I wish I knew. I hope it's soon. I was assuming it would be in December because that's when most of the previous ones were held, but it might be later considering it hasn't been officially announced.


----------



## peterkip (Oct 30, 2015)

Keen to know when this comp will take place. We are travelling from Aus and will be in NJ area around mid Dec for a couple weeks. It would be cool if the timing worked out.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 11, 2015)

So people are signing up now. Including me.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 11, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> So people are signing up now. Including me.



m8 it isn't even announced yet


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 11, 2015)

So when are we getting a comp in North Carolina again? I started cubing 2 months and a half ago and i have a 20-26 sec avg with 17 pb and would love to have a comp near here and many of my friends cube... So...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 11, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> So when are we getting a comp in North Carolina again? I started cubing 2 months and a half ago and i have a 20-26 sec avg with 17 pb and would love to have a comp near here and many of my friends cube... So...



Liberty Science Centre is in New Jersey.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 11, 2015)

It's a 9 hour drive. I'm asking when we're getting one close to us


----------



## Bob (Nov 12, 2015)

This competition is now announced.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 13, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> It's a 9 hour drive. I'm asking when we're getting one close to us



Whenever someone organizes one.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 13, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> It's a 9 hour drive. I'm asking when we're getting one close to us



There's one planned for March/April.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 13, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> So when are we getting a comp in North Carolina again? I started cubing 2 months and a half ago and i have a 20-26 sec avg with 17 pb and would love to have a comp near here and many of my friends cube... So...



No one is just going to organize a competition because you ask them to. North Carolina isn't an area known to have lots of competitions, so you might have to travel a few hours to get to one.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 14, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> There's one planned for March/April.


Cool, i can get better by then and compete well


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 14, 2015)

cityzach said:


> No one is just going to organize a competition because you ask them to. North Carolina isn't an area known to have lots of competitions, so you might have to travel a few hours to get to one.



I know, i was just wondering because there aren't many here, just wanted to know if any were planned such as the one right above your comment, thanks though. And i would travel but this year most comps are more than 8 hours away


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 14, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> So when are we getting a comp in North Carolina again? I started cubing 2 months and a half ago and i have a 20-26 sec avg with 17 pb and would love to have a comp near here and many of my friends cube... So...



Maybe you can staff at a few competitions, and contact Chester for a competition proposal, who knows? Maybe you can bring a lot more competitions to North Carolina!

Also, thanks to Aussie Greene, Ray Goslow, Katie Hull, Jacob Ambrose and Chris Tran, tons of competitions in the southeast region have been happening recently. As long as you are willing to drive to Georgia/Tennessee, you will be able to get multiple competitions in. 

EDIT: I just realized you live in a remote area in terms of competitions, and takes you ~7 hours to drive to Atlanta. Oh well, hopefully a competition will occur soon in your area! 

Re-EDIT: Welp, I need to look at what people post before I make assumptions. Daniel, how are you able to figure out about the competition coming up, and where are your sources?


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 14, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Maybe you can staff at a few competitions, and contact Chester for a competition proposal, who knows? Maybe you can bring a lot more competitions to North Carolina!
> 
> Also, thanks to Aussie Greene, Ray Goslow, Katie Hull, Jacob Ambrose and Chris Tran, tons of competitions in the southeast region have been happening recently. As long as you are willing to drive to Georgia/Tennessee, you will be able to get multiple competitions in.
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone understands. Hopefully we get something here soon. And i might be starting a speedcubing club at my high school so maybe we could organize a comp here in the near future. I don't know what goes into that though


----------



## Bob (Nov 15, 2015)

Registration is now more than half full.

EDIT: Registration is now closed (it took under a week!)


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 19, 2015)

Jabari signed up but didn't pay in time ;_;

really hoping he makes it in if somone drops out, even if it costs me skewb podium ;_;


----------



## Bob (Nov 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, there will be no wait list for this competition and no competitors will be added even if someone drops out.


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 14, 2015)

Everyone excited for this weekend?


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 15, 2015)

Can not wait till Saturday! The venue is really nice, coming from a guy who has been to Nationals 2014.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 15, 2015)

Goals:
the four cube: sub-3 single would be noice.
the standard rubix: just some good solves; pb avg if lucky.
standard rubik with only five fingers: I really don't care much... I guess I'd like pbs.
rubic'x cube with no eyes: sub-2:52 success, which shouldn't be too hard.
the aroobick's triangle cube: sub-3.38 avg ideally, but I wouldn't complain as long as it's sub-4.
the diamond cube: PB single and average cause they're not that great.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 15, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Goals:
> the four cube: sub-3 single would be noice.
> the standard rubix: just some good solves; pb avg if lucky.
> standard rubik with only five fingers: I really don't care much... I guess I'd like pbs.
> ...



Well said.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 15, 2015)

NJ Cuber said:


> Can not wait till Saturday! The venue is really nice, coming from a guy who has been to Nationals 2014.



its not going to be in the same venue area in nats, but from what i remember where they're having the comp is a good venue


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 15, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Goals:
> the four cube: sub-3 single would be noice.
> the standard rubix: just some good solves; pb avg if lucky.
> standard rubik with only five fingers: I really don't care much... I guess I'd like pbs.
> ...



WHAT ABOUT 10X10


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 20, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Goals:
> the four cube: sub-3 single would be noice. *Nope.*
> the standard rubix: just some good solves; pb avg if lucky. *Yes yes yes.*
> standard rubik with only five fingers: I really don't care much... I guess I'd like pbs. *Nah.*
> ...



Pretty decent predictions actually.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 20, 2015)

These solves in the videos below are what I feel proud of at the competition today.

[youtubehd]g2LpScv1oRU[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]st2FI6UQ1p0[/youtubehd]


----------

